# Which type likes sarcasm the most?



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Personally, I love sarcasm, but not in a passive aggressive way, which I never use it in. I think this is a common way it is used or interprited so some people do not like it. 
As an ISTP, I'm a straight shooter so i'm either having a laugh or I'm serious. these blend well together to make sarcasms.

I'm strictly talking from a humor perspective here. Which type do you think enjoys sarcasm the most and which type uses it the most?


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Mmm, I would have to say any XXTP type. The objective outlook on life along with their spontaneous quality allow them to have a quick wit where their humor doesn't necessarily consider others feelings. It's not that they mean to wound, but that they are just quick with their tongue. Some of the best comedians are ENTP's. Maybe ENTP's are most hilarious on-stage and ISTP's are most hilarious in day-to-day conversations. I don't know. I would say the most sarcastic type of all however is INTP.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

I generally don't really think that what you "like" is linked to your personality type. I might be wrong though.
I'm most likely an INTP and I really like sarcasm, but I have ESFP friends who don't seem to enjoy it as much as I do. So maybe there is some sort of connection anyway? Generally speaking.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

XNXP

Extroverted intuition?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Maybe INTP/ENTP???
I don't like sarcasm at all and don't see any humor in it.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

mine.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

T-doms probably make fun with it the most, F-doms probably use it more but in a serious and more ambiguous way.


Edit: I know "serious sarcasm" sounds like an oxymoron but...

Silly (T-dom) sarcasm: Don't make me eat the last piece of my favorite chocolate cake! Oh, the torture...

Serious (F-dom) sarcasm: Oh, that's totally fine that you leave me for your buddies on my birthday night..... have a good time! I'll be just peachy! (or more commonly just "I'm fine")


(Since the dual-aspect of it was brought up)

(And for the record every type can do/enjoy both)


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm INTP and INTJ and I love making people look stupider than myself through sarcasm


----------



## deseauxs (Nov 10, 2012)

I do particularly love sarcasm. ^.^ I overuse it quite a bit, so sometimes people don't get that I'm being sarcastic, or think I'm being sarcastic when I'm not. Ooooops.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure personality types have anything to do with it, because I know several people who use it quite frequently and almost none of them are the same. I'm INFP and I might as well speak sarcasm more fluently than general English. I don't use it much online because it's hard to really portray it just through text (unless I'm talking to my best friend who seems to understand it even on a computer), but I use it all the time IRL.
Although it sucks when you come up with some really clever sarcasm, but the person you intended it for doesn't understand it and thinks you've finally lost your mind.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Not type related (in fact, most of the information about Fs being soft and Ts being hard is crappy! - it sounds like something taken out of a nursery rhyme - I know Fe doms who have kind of rough personas, both male and female, who aren't afraid to tell off other people - also, to Jung, it's perfectly possible that some of those types who might be flinging tough logic in your face can be Fe doms who are just highly picky about logic and, having an all-or-nothing relationship to it, are easily rigid with rules and such around logic - or maybe even more likely inferior Te types who have underlying issues with being overly authoritarian when trying to lay down the law so-to-speak). How you act is a matter of persona (and lack of it - I don't think anyone is a soft, polite person on the unconscious levels unless perhaps their outer persona is the polar opposite of this, which is rare - everyone's bound to be pretty goofy and downright harsh on that level). I don't see why having strong feelings is going to make someone soft necessarily (I mean, these archetypes do occur, but often, these people are probably acting on complexes from their upbringing just as much as the tough guy characters are - it's hard to know what's innate about people and what's influence - only they really know - you often hear about both, where someone was mistreated somehow as a 5 year old, so then, they sort of overcompensate their personas to get the security they want from other people later in life - then, there are those who are sensitive because they're essentially playing out the psychological sensitivity of their own parents, whether or not any predisposition toward sensitivity really matters in them). Once again, this is like something Jung never said about feeling types that anything related to MBTI promotes to death for really no reason as far as I'm aware. I mean, Fe doms are said to promote good social skills and such, but this doesn't mean that their rationality is suddenly the persona they wear - whatever their own ideas of good social skills dictates is going to be something that works for them and other people (and it might certainly depend a lot upon the person's culture and upbringing - one Fe dom from The Bronx might sport manners that reflect that culture (which I'm sure everyone's familiar with), while another from the South might show more passivity and reserve in their expectations of social accord. Liking sarcasm is quite universal - same goes for anything rough-around-the-edges, largely because this kind of stuff speaks directly to our unconscious sides that we keep repressed to avoid conflict with people, but might desperately want to act on anyhow to control out stress. I definitely know a lot of F doms who are fond of sarcasm and surely some T doms who aren't (especially inferior Fe types, who frankly, might just take it the wrong way or be picky about it going against the feeling atmosphere they're accustomed to). I kind of think Fi types in general are going to be more likely to tell someone to "go take a hike and leave me alone," frankly (since their own feelings take precedence over those of others). Anyone being rude though is largely just anyone being rude. Thinking isn't rude by default, nor is feeling, but both can be used to express rudeness. They can also be used politely as well (e.g. you often get Te doms who bristle at impoliteness/same goes for Fe doms - Je doms in general tend to be rather strict about upholding norms of communication that don't disrupt the business and personal relations of the outer world, just because this kind of reasoning is structured).


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

It's rather interesting to me in general how often normal communication in people gets mistaken for functions around the internet. Because if you read Jung, the functions to him were almost these a priori episodes of pure reason-generation that kind of overtake the person in harmony with their own ego goals and choices. I mean, you can probably conduct an experiment making two people act exactly the same as each other and try to predict how the other will think and be able to reason on exactly the same terms with them so that they become like an extension of the same mind. But when real function episodes occur, you wouldn't be able to get the participants to imitate each other, because their minds are cognitively structured differently (probably even two people of the same type as well). One person's ego defense rationales are just that one person's ego defense rationales - since you're not the other person, defending yourself the same way as the other person is probably going to lead you down the road to a neurosis, because you're actually defending the other person's existence, not your own (but the potential that you can relate to the other person and think like them), even though you may agree on every point with the other person. It's quite an intriguing topic, really.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

The type that like sarcasm the most is _obviously _the one that speaks it the least.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

A lot of the stuff online that makes presumptions like this about type tend to be coming from a lot of archetypal assumptions that may or may not even relate to the types they're talking about. For instance, I saw this site that was talking about Fs being more sensitive people than thinkers (this is heading off the deep end in stereotypes - waaaay off the deep end - I mean, really, what do we even mean by "sensitive"), but really, they might just be presuming that a repression of feeling somehow = a rougher person and a repression of thinking somehow = someone with no backbone. These stereotypes are more often than not, projections or rooted in projections. I mean, who's to say that every tough critic is a T dom? Or every person who is easily moved by something is an F dom? Where do S doms and N doms fit into this? And what's tough to one person might not be tough to another/same goes for sensitivity. I mean, I think it was Jung who said that it was often the auxiliary judgment types who tended to be more rough-around-the-edges in their judgments, not the dominant judgment types.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

XNXP. I absolutely love sarcasm. I think the Ne is the key element to a sarcastic person. I don't like just basic "Oh, thanks a lot." sarcasm. I like intricate, condescending sarcasm. It's fun. My ESTJ friend doesn't get it at all.


----------



## Bridgey (Jun 26, 2013)

As an INFP, I am extremely sarcastic.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

cutting/witty sarcasm: INTJ
troll sarcasm: ENxP


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l agree with the distinction between quick, witty sarcasm and more deep hitting troll sarcasm/satire/irony.

And l think people who respond more quickly in communication do better with witty sarcasm and snark.

That could be anyone, but you could see a trend in types.


----------



## Castruccio (Sep 14, 2012)

_Nooo_, I'm not sarcastic in the _slightest_. I find it_* so *_rude and offensive and not funny *at all*. I hate sarcastic people.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think it's function-related at all. I'm ISFP, and I've had a reputation for biting sarcasm since I was a kid. My wife is INTP, and she has too. In fact, together, we used to be brutal on others until we matured. That said, our kids have enjoyed our sarcasm, and learned to be pros at it by the time they were five or six. It used to be embarrassing watching others' reactions when they were little, sarcastic pills... Our youngest was waay behind the curve in verbal development, but one of her earliest forms of humor was sarcasm. (sometimes, non-verbal. When she was 3, she figured out how to change the screen saver on my wife's Linux-based netbook to crawling ants because she knew her mom hated the ants.)


----------

